

Lumera: Add smartphone features to a regular DSLR camera - ceronman
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hpsaturn/lumera-transform-your-camera-into-the-smartest-one

======
jonifico
Fantastic product! I've seen a good few similar concepts floating around the
web, but this one seems to nail it. Of course, it could be just a good
presentation, so we might have to wait until it's finished, but boy, it looks
good.

Backing!

